# How many other people here



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2010)

want to move out of the fucking USA? And to where?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe to Falkland islands or barely inhabited islands, I'd try establishing a micro country for fun.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

I might live somewhere else for a year or so, or possibly a few months. 

To where? I dunno really, I have a few different places in mind.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 20, 2010)

This is my country, fucking dammit, and I'm not leaving just because the rest of you are idiots.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Would be nice to get out of here if I could afford it.
Maybe England, Scotland, Ireland, or Australia.

These are the first places that came to mind.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 20, 2010)

I would like to move to Canada. It has it's problems, but it looks nice.

I think Toronto looks nice.


----------



## Cam (Aug 20, 2010)

I love Boston

I have to move to florida so i can study soon, but after that im plopping RIGHT back into my home town

<3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2010)

Some other questions: Why do YOU want to leave? Would you leave permanently?

EDIT: Poll get


----------



## Asswings (Aug 20, 2010)

I've always wanted to move to England. 

I'm gonna try to get stationed somewhere overseas, but I dunno how well that will go. At least my job will be virtually any base, so hopefully I can go somewhere at least halfway decent.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some other questions: Why do YOU want to leave? Would you leave permanently?


 Well, I probably wouldn't leave permanently, but I would leave for a while to get away from this god awful Midwest weather and maybe move somewhere cooler or something.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some other questions: Why do YOU want to leave? Would you leave permanently?


 Well, since the U.S. COULD be in a bigger war in the next ten to fifteen years, Canada is a nice place that's near home that can provide the same amenities that America has without the political craziness.

I would only move back if I got completely sick of Canada.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some other questions: Why do YOU want to leave? Would you leave permanently?
> 
> EDIT: Poll get


 Cause I'd put all the lessons learned over the last 200 years into practical purposes.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually know someone from Ireland.
I can stay with them to check that place out, doubt it will be anytime soon tho.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like to live in England, only because I don't want to learn another language and don't want to learn how to stomach Japanese food.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Well, since the U.S. COULD be in a bigger war in the next ten to fifteen years, Canada is a nice place that's near home that can provide the same amenities that America has without the political craziness.
> 
> I would only move back if I got completely sick of Canada.



Yeah, but would you move to Canada, or Quebec? There is a big difference.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd never leave the U.S., at least for any European country. I went to Britain and France and they're both very nice but they're just not the same as USA. D:


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I'd like to live in England, only because I don't want to learn another language and don't want to learn how to stomach Japanese food.


 
Nanny nanny nanny state. Do they eat a lot of Japanese food in Singapore?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

If I had unlimited cash, I would move to Canadia with Ratte. Or if that didn't work out, to Miami which isn't really American


----------



## Asswings (Aug 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Some other questions: Why do YOU want to leave? Would you leave permanently?
> 
> EDIT: Poll get


 
Idaho just leaves a terrible nasty taste in my mouth. I want to go as fucking far away from here as I possibly can get, so another country sounds nice.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 20, 2010)

There's probably a reason, Tycho, for you to put "fucking" right before USA in that sentence.  A reason that I don't really want to fathom right now.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> There's probably a reason, Tycho, for you to put "fucking" right before USA in that sentence.  A reason that I don't really want to fathom right now.


 
Reason*s*.  And probably not the one you seem to be thinking of.  Damn perverted furry.


----------



## Larry (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love to live in Japan! ^^
(First I need Rosetta Stone...)


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

California FTW >:I
Although Japan would be nice... if only I knew Japanese...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 20, 2010)

Not gonna give up US citizenship but I would like to live outside of the US for a little while. I don't know where I'd want to spend time, only that I'm not interested in the Middle East and central and South America.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

I kinda wanna move to Australia, but I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 20, 2010)

I wanna go to Canada


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I kinda wanna move to Australia, but I wouldn't be able to afford it.


 
Moving there I think would be nice.

I can't even afford to move out of state.  So I'm stuck here.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

No.

I like it here.

It's so big.


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm sick of Florida and it's redneck, boring-ass, anti-social people.  Not all Floridians are like this of course.  Just most of the ones in my town.  And I'll admit, Downtown Ybor city is pretty cool.

But other than that, it sucks.  I'm staying in the U.S., and big cities are where it's at for me.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

Im stayin here until the white population goes down ( :U ) then move to the Canada everyone else is going to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Well to be fair Texas isn't as bad as people claim it is, the main problems with our state is the people in the panhandle and the country folk need to realize this is 2010 not the town from leave it to beaver.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well to be fair Texas isn't as bad as people claim it is, the main problems with our state is the people in the panhandle and the country folk need to realize this is 2010 not the town from leave it to beaver.


 
Well said good sir.

I like where I live in Texas anyway.

Our mayor's a dyke.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

id move out to.. visit for a while.. prob get a vacation home or something.. but no .. not leaving america, i have family friends all over the place and all i hear is "its noooo good here.."


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well to be fair Texas isn't as bad as people claim it is, the main problems with our state is the people in the panhandle and the country folk need to realize this is 2010 not the town from leave it to beaver.


 
God, 50's suburban life is creepy D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

I intend to return to Puerto Rico for a few years, then move, at least for a few years to Mexico, Belize, and Costa Rica.

All my life, I have lived in a land filled with spanish speakers. I intend to continue that trend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> God, 50's suburban life is creepy D:


 Come stay here 8-bit, forever and ever and ever.


Xenke said:


> Well said good sir.
> I like where I live in Texas anyway.
> Our mayor's a dyke.


 I like my area, but damn is my congressman corrupt.  Lemme put it this way even his own party tried to run him off.
My mayor is a ex-school teacher, the rest are ex-librarians etc.

Actually I plan on moving to dallas whence I complete my degree.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come stay here 8-bit, forever and ever and ever.


 My toes went cold. D:


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come stay here 8-bit, forever and ever and ever.
> 
> I like my area, but damn is my congressman corrupt.  Lemme put it this way even his own party tried to run him off.
> My mayor is a ex-school teacher, the rest are ex-librarians etc.
> ...


 
I went to Dallas once.

All the grass was dead and it made me sad...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> My toes went cold. D:


 We have no cold here, only heat, humid, wet, dry, muggy, blah and the occasionally freak snowstorm any time of the year for inexplicable reasons.


Xenke said:


> I went to Dallas once.
> 
> All the grass was dead and it made me sad...


It's cause they do it wrong.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 21, 2010)

Sometimes, I'd like to get out of here, but I have no idea where I'd go.  But if there's some magical land where LGBTQ and women's rights aren't constantly being jeopardized, you're not expected to be religious to be a respectable person, science is exciting, travel security can be trusted not to steal your DS pretending that it's a bomb, the summers aren't overbearingly hot and humid and buggy, game releases don't get heavily censored or delayed for years after the rest of the world gets them, and there are lots of pretty birds, sign me up!


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I intend to return to Puerto Rico for a few years, then move, at least for a few years to Mexico, Belize, and Costa Rica.
> 
> All my life, I have lived in a land filled with spanish speakers. I intend to continue that trend.


 
puerto rico is a horrible place.... that island is just...no. (no offence) ive been there alot of times and each time i go theirs allways riots, or stikes over gas.. and not to mention just all out a horrible place to be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Sometimes, I'd like to get out of here, but I have no idea where I'd go.  But if there's some magical land where LGBTQ and women's rights aren't constantly being jeopardized, you're not expected to be religious to be a respectable person, science is exciting, travel security can be trusted not to steal your DS pretending that it's a bomb, the summers aren't overbearingly hot and humid and buggy, game releases don't get heavily censored or delayed for years after the rest of the world gets them, and there are lots of pretty birds, sign me up!


 *404 country not found*


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We have no cold here, only heat, humid, wet, dry, muggy, blah and the occasionally freak snowstorm any time of the year for inexplicable reasons.


 I haven't had cold toes in awhile D:


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We have no cold here, only heat, humid, wet, dry, muggy, blah and the occasionally freak snowstorm any time of the year for inexplicable reasons.


 
Global warming.

It's the only solution.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 21, 2010)

I might want to move to either to Japan or somewhere in Southeast Asia.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Global warming.
> 
> It's the only solution.


 Yeah, from what I hear before global warming started kicking our ass texas was really nice climate wise .


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, from what I hear before global warming started kicking our ass texas was really nice climate wise .


 
I want more snow...

I fucking love the cold.

I guess if I was going to move anywhere it'd prolly be Canada, since it's North.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I want more snow...
> 
> I fucking love the cold.
> 
> I guess if I was going to move anywhere it'd prolly be Canada, since it's North.


 We're going to have to move north anyhow, in the next 50 years chances are nothing south of nebraska will be liveable from the heat.
Which is going to suck, harder than a porn star.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 21, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Sometimes, I'd like to get out of here, but I have no idea where I'd go.  But if there's some magical land where LGBTQ and women's rights aren't constantly being jeopardized, you're not expected to be religious to be a respectable person, science is exciting, travel security can be trusted not to steal your DS pretending that it's a bomb, the summers aren't overbearingly hot and humid and buggy, game releases don't get heavily censored or delayed for years after the rest of the world gets them, and there are lots of pretty birds, sign me up!


 
*cough* New Zealand *cough* 

(Have no idea about the games questions though as I'm not a gamer. We're not as censorship-happy as the Aussies are at the moment, I know that much...)


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> *cough* New Zealand *cough*
> 
> (Have no idea about the games questions though as I'm not a gamer. We're not as censorship-happy as the Aussies are at the moment, I know that much...)


 Except you have twice as many sheep as people and your main export is agricultural.
Your country is a city goers worse nightmare :V


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2010)

england. england englnd england. i WILL move to england, and i will never fucking look back. i cannot speak how much i am sick of living in the USA and how sick i am of US government and everything they stand for. save for my friends and the little family i have, there is nothing i want here.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 21, 2010)

England! whoot whoot, I just love the scenery and all that fun stuff.



Fenrari said:


> I kinda wanna move to Australia, but I wouldn't be able to afford it.


 
I'd like to either go to Australia or Canada, like to visit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I'd like to either go to Australia or Canada, like to visit.


 Not australia, they are going through a pornaphobia right now.

You want to know a sad truth, every country sucks at something it's just trying to find which country sucks how you like it.

(yes I did intentionally make that innuendo)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to move to the USA to meet FAFfers and ruin their day by making them los- well anyway even if I went there they'd just all move to third world countries like Canada and Australia.
So I am basically the opposite.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 21, 2010)

I've also considered moving to somewhere in Europe, though with the current dollar -> euro exchange rate... I don't think I could afford to


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 21, 2010)

Hell, i plan on traversing the globe before i die, just need to start saving sooner than later


----------



## Tally (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to move TO THE USA. So much.

I'll trade my Finnish citizenship for your US citizenship any day!


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 21, 2010)

Move out of America? To where? 

Some godless commie hellhole? 

Fuck that.


----------



## Vo (Aug 21, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> england. england englnd england. i WILL move to england, and i will never fucking look back. i cannot speak how much i am sick of living in the USA and how sick i am of US government and everything they stand for. save for my friends and the little family i have, there is nothing i want here.


 
Yeah, because it's going so much better in England?
I was thinking of Iceland or one of the such Nordic countries. Or the Netherlands. Especially now that Iceland has this whole press protection thing going.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to go to Canada.  Every country has its own problems, but seriously, fuck this place.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Yeah, because it's going so much better in England?
> I was thinking of Iceland or one of the such Nordic countries. Or the Netherlands. Especially now that Iceland has this whole press protection thing going.


 
a whole lot better than this shithole :V


----------



## Taralack (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm in Australia.  Australia rocks.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I want more snow...
> 
> I fucking love the cold.
> 
> I guess if I was going to move anywhere it'd prolly be Canada, since it's North.


 
i love it.. the colds the best.. =3 but not in florida.. its hot and humid with rain.. fuck florida sideways.. i miss the snow! D:


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Except you have twice as many sheep as people and your main export is agricultural.
> Your country is a city goers worse nightmare :V


 
You make that sound like a BAD thing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> puerto rico is a horrible place.... that island is just...no. (no offence) ive been there alot of times and each time i go theirs allways riots, or stikes over gas.. and not to mention just all out a horrible place to be.


 
I lived there for two years, and go back still on occassion.
It is the site of my first memories and of my brother's birthplace.

I shall return for the memories... Not for the touristy shit.



Tally said:


> I want to move TO THE USA. So much.
> 
> I'll trade my Finnish citizenship for your US citizenship any day!



I would trade you my citizenship for a Finnish citizenship...

If only the towns I would be going to were still part of Finland. :[

Damned Reds sappin my Viipuri.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

To Canada!!! well. I would maybe. Or somewhere in France or Switzerland. But anyways i live in the middle of nowhere. So the only idiots i run into are tourists that visit around where i live.


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2010)

this place is full of assholes and what not, but it also allows me to express my thoughts without being caned


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 21, 2010)

If Americans are going to move to Canada, I wish more of them would pick places in the east coast. With so many of our own kind having left and a lack of immigration, we really need just people period, but especially ones that might be keen on starting businesses to creates jobs besides the fucking call centers.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> You make that sound like a BAD thing


 It's not. The people in this country have traded everything unique about this so called "Cultural Melting Pot" and turned it into one giant mall, or into a joke that's its own punchline. I'd love to come to your country. I'd rather slay the Uruk-Hai out on my lawn every day than see one more illegal immigrant cause a fatal crash and speed away, or see some fat broad on welfare with 11 kids sweep yet more junk food into her basket.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 21, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's not. The people in this country have traded everything unique about this so called "Cultural Melting Pot" and turned it into one giant mall, or into a joke that's its own punchline. I'd love to come to your country. I'd rather slay the Uruk-Hai out on my lawn every day than see one more illegal immigrant cause a fatal crash and speed away, or see some fat broad on welfare with 11 kids sweep yet more junk food into her basket.


 
The "melting pot" would be a worthy opponent and probably _superior_ to Canada's "multiculturalism" if it weren't basically code for "everyone should try to be as much a WASP as possible". Even the *theory* behind both policies is essentially white supremacist, but the difference is Canada's can not be anything but as dictated practically by the laws of the fucking *universe*. If "melting pot" meant what it actually sounded like, it would be the better idea, if not the best idea of a nation *period*.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 21, 2010)

i wanna go where being a furry is accepted


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i wanna go where being a furry is accepted


 
I have just the picture for you.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i wanna go where being a furry is accepted


 There are places where furries are a repressed minority?



Ratte said:


> I have just the picture for you.


 Now that's just mean :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Now that's just mean :V


 
I'm okay with this.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm haulin' ass to Canada


----------



## cparty (Aug 21, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I'm in Australia.  Australia rocks.


 
Amen brother.

Besides, i wouldnt mind living in japan for a while
plenty of stuff to get up to


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

NO.  That is exactly what Sarah Palin and the GOTP want us to do!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2010)

Denmark.  I think I would go there.  People are fuckin' HAPPY there.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Since I'm starting to learn German, I might spend a little time in Germany.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd rather help the country get back on its knees rather than desert it, thank you very much.  I'll only leave if Sarah Palin or Newt Gingrich becomes president (yeah, not likely), and even if that happens I'll still come back after the fact to vote again.  Please don't leave, people, YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU!



			
				Sauvignon said:
			
		

> This is my country, fucking dammit, and I'm not leaving just because the rest of you are idiots.


 Basically this.

I do want to move to another state, though, and that state is Minnesota!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't need to, I don't live in the USA!


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't need to, I don't live in the USA!


 lol British


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> lol British



English.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i wanna go where being a furry is accepted



Hell is that way. 

*Points down* :I 



anthroguy101 said:


> I'd rather help the country get back on its knees rather than desert it, thank you very much.  I'll only leave if Sarah Palin or Newt Gingrich becomes president (yeah, not likely), and even if that happens I'll still come back after the fact to vote again.  Please don't leave, people, YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU!


 
This. 

Come on, voting is there for a reason people :I


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> English.


 Isn't England in GB?..yes. 

kay, lol English, fix'd


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Isn't England in GB?..yes.
> 
> kay, lol English, fix'd



Lol I was just fooling.

Though I do prefer to refer to myself as English as I was born in England and England is a country.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Hell is that way.
> 
> *Points down* :I


 Actually hell is here



Darkwing said:


> This.
> 
> Come on, voting is there for a reason people :I


 Uh...except that I don't like any of the candidates for presidency...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Uh...except that I don't like any of the candidates for presidency...


Sometimes it's just the lesser of two evils.  I hear there's a gay guy attempting the Republican ticket.  Seems pretty moderate.  If there's an open primary look for a guy named Fred Karger.  He makes me _wish_ we had an open primary over here.

But, yeah, I love my country.  We may not be the best at everything, but if nothing else I'm glad we have the ingenuity and entrepreneurial spirit to create new ideas: the engine of progress.  The freedom's nice, too.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Actually hell is here


 
Texas isn't that bad. The only problem I have with them is how they edited the textbooks, basically history, to fit their bias, not cool :I


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Actually hell is here



Since your comment was in regards to the location of Hell, based on an intentional misinterpretation of Darkwing's comment that Hell is down, with down=south, 
then hell would not be in Texas.

Hell would be in Key West, Florida.

And that is essentially what Key West is.

Ernest Hemmingway survived it, but was too mentally scarred to carry on, and thus killed himself from having lived there.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Sometimes it's just the lesser of two evils.  I hear there's a gay guy attempting the Republican ticket.  Seems pretty moderate.  If there's an open primary look for a guy named Fred Karger.  He makes me _wish_ we had an open primary over here.
> 
> But, yeah, I love my country.  We may not be the best at everything, but if nothing else I'm glad we have the ingenuity and entrepreneurial spirit to create new ideas: the engine of progress.  The freedom's nice, too.


 Gay Republican, isn't that redundant? :V
Seriously, I don't vote for parties. I just vote for what views the people have. If I agree with one more than the other then they'll get my vote. If not then nope. If neither of them then I'm marking Mickey Mouse.


Darkwing said:


> Texas isn't that bad. The only problem I have with them is how they edited the textbooks, basically history, to fit their bias, not cool :I


 Yeah, I remember hearing about that. That was retarded.


JesusFish said:


> Since your comment was in regards to the location of Hell, based on an intentional misinterpretation of Darkwing's comment that Hell is down, with down=south,
> then hell would not be in Texas.
> 
> Hell would be in Key West, Florida.
> ...


 There is a Hell, Texas. There is also a Hell in one of the Caribbean Islands I believe...
then again, anywhere in the South is Hell. They have DAMN good food and tea, I'll give them that, but the religious idiots don't make it worth it. I'll probably move up North to see if that's any better. If not then off I go.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 21, 2010)

My dad always said:
If Obama wins the election, I'm moving
people asked him where, he said
North Carolina

Always got a laugh


I like it here, though if I did move, Australia or New Zealand


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gay Republican, isn't that redundant? :V
> Seriously, I don't vote for parties. I just vote for what views the people have. If I agree with one more than the other then they'll get my vote. If not then nope. If neither of them then I'm marking Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Yeah, I remember hearing about that. That was retarded.
> ...


 May I recommend the state of Minnesota?  Highest ACT scores in the nation for the 6th year in a row, and they have some very nice people up there as well.  I would know because I go up there every year.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Gay Republican, isn't that redundant? :V


 
Depends on what kinda wisecrack you're trying to make.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> May I recommend the state of Minnesota?  Highest ACT scores in the nation for the 6th year in a row.


 
FUCK MINNESOTA.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> FUCK MINNESOTA.


 This.
I probably would move to Ohio or Maryland, maybe even Maine.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> This.
> I probably would move to Ohio or Maryland, maybe even Maine.


 
Minnesota is pretty but the people make me hate it.  I fucking hate the people here with the exception of my friends.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Minnesota is pretty but the people make me hate it.  I fucking hate the people here with the exception of my friends.


 I wouldn't move to a place because "It's pretty". Jacksonville is a shithole anyway so there's a ton of places that would look better.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> FUCK MINNESOTA.


Trust me, it's not as bad as where I live.  It is HORRIFYING here in Warren, despite proximity to Anthrocon.

Anyway, more on Minnesota: they also have the second highest life expectancy.  And lots of recreation by the 10,000 lakes.  Minneapolis has a dozen museums as well as a giant shopping center.

GO TWINS!

Other places I would recommend include Oregon, Washington, as well as the cities of Erie and Pittsburgh within Pennsylvania.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Trust me, it's not as bad as where I live.  It is HORRIFYING here in Warren, despite proximity to Anthrocon.
> 
> Anyway, more on Minnesota: they also have the second highest life expectancy.  And lots of recreation by the 10,000 lakes.  Minneapolis has a dozen museums as well as a giant shopping center.
> 
> ...


 Oregon is too west and close to California. Washington, where people rust instead of tan. No thank you. Pittsburgh...ha no. Never heard of Erie though but I'll stick to the states I have in mind due to my own experiences instead of relying on others.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Oregon is too west and close to California. Washington, where people rust instead of tan. No thank you. Pittsburgh...ha no. Never heard of Erie though but I'll stick to the states I have in mind due to my own experiences instead of relying on others.


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Seriously, I don't vote for parties. I just vote for what views the people have. If I agree with one more than the other then they'll get my vote. If not then nope. If neither of them then I'm marking Mickey Mouse.


 
THIS. 

More people should be voting people more for their views, not for which party they are in :I 

I mean, I facepalm to how stupid people sound when they are voting, "OH MAN I'M VOTING THIS GUY CUZ HE'S REPUBLICAN AND REPUBLICANS ARE GOOD :V" 



AleutheWolf said:


> Yeah, I remember hearing about that. That was retarded.


 
Yeah, bad move for Texas, but still, Texas is alright because rednecks are awesome, idc about what anyone else thinks of rednecks, I think they are p. cool. 



AleutheWolf said:


> I'll probably move up North to see if that's any better. If not then off  I go.


 
The north is actually pretty cool. Most specifically Pennsylvania, nothing in the north beats Pennsylvania, I can tell you that.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Everyone should move to Michigan. It's good people and corn there, I tell you what.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Trust me, it's not as bad as where I live. It is HORRIFYING here in Warren, despite proximity to Anthrocon.
> 
> Anyway, more on Minnesota: they also have the second highest life expectancy. And lots of recreation by the 10,000 lakes. Minneapolis has a dozen museums as well as a giant shopping center.
> 
> ...



Minnesota is such a great state that all of my family which lived there has abandoned it. 


They say that Mosquitoes are God's way of making us slap ourselves... And that is why they make up %30 of the air in MN.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Minnesota is such a great state that all of my family which lived there has abandoned it.
> 
> 
> They say that Mosquitoes are God's way of making us slap ourselves... And that is why they make up %30 of the air in MN.


 
Texas has those mosquitos too, though not as bad.

Our mosquitos are bigger though. (like that wouldn't be an obvious fact)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Texas has those mosquitos too, though not as bad.
> 
> Our mosquitos are bigger though. (like that wouldn't be an obvious fact)



You got them in Houston.

We have none in South Texas. 

No Mosquitoes.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You got them in Houston.
> 
> We have none in South Texas.
> 
> No Mosquitoes.


 
I know, but no worries, every once and a while the city hires mexicans to spray poison in the air and kill mosquitos.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, bad move for Texas, but still, Texas is alright because rednecks are awesome, idc about what anyone else thinks of rednecks, I think they are p. cool.


 Rednecks are the bane of america. Rednecks are the ones that wanted to change the history to fit their fucking bias. Rednecks are not awesome. If you think that the Blue Collar Comedy Tour shows what rednecks are then just scratch that from your mind right fucking now.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Rednecks are the bane of america. Rednecks are the ones that wanted to change the history to fit their fucking bias. Rednecks are not awesome. If you think that the Blue Collar Comedy Tour shows what rednecks are then just scratch that from your mind right fucking now.


 
I lol'd at "bane of America". 

Rednecks are fine in small doses. We have plenty of them here in Eastern PA, but we laugh at religious loonies/extremists. We are religious, but we don't really mix it with politics.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 21, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Trust me, it's not as bad as where I live.  It is HORRIFYING here in Warren, despite proximity to Anthrocon.
> 
> Anyway, more on Minnesota: they also have the second highest life expectancy.  And lots of recreation by the 10,000 lakes.  Minneapolis has a dozen museums as well as a giant shopping center.
> 
> ...


 
The entire fucking state has me writhing in hatred of it.  My biggest problem is the bullshit MSUS.  Fuck them sideways with a fucking razorblade-covered, salt-caked thor.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Oregon is too west and close to California. Washington, where people rust instead of tan. No thank you. Pittsburgh...ha no. Never heard of Erie though but I'll stick to the states I have in mind due to my own experiences instead of relying on others.


 
Washington is OK.  Not the best state in the Union or anything but it's pretty (Western WA is, anyway), and it's a blue state.  I'm not big on being fried to a crisp by the sun, so the weather in WA suits me well.  Beats Cali, to be sure.  And it's on the border with Canada, making my eventual escape from Jesusland that much easier.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I lol'd at "bane of America".
> 
> Rednecks are fine in small doses. We have plenty of them here in Eastern PA, but we laugh at religious loonies/extremists. We are religious, but we don't really mix it with politics.


 Come down here in the Bible Belt and see if you change your mind.


Tycho said:


> Washington is OK.  Not the best state in the Union or anything but it's pretty (Western WA is, anyway), and it's a blue state.  I'm not big on being fried to a crisp by the sun, so the weather in WA suits me well.  Beats Cali, to be sure.  And it's on the border with Canada, making my eventual escape from Jesusland that much easier.


 I like rain but not when it rains every day of the year. I would still move closer to Canada. I feel like I was born in the wrong nation :V


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Come down here in the Bible Belt and see if you change your mind.


 
Lolno. The bible belt is full of the loonies, go up North, a lot better here.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Lolno. The bible belt is full of the loonies, go up North, a lot better here.


 which is why I want to go to Canada.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> which is why I want to go to Canada.


 
Which province in Canada?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

I really wanna visit Spain now that I know a few people there and have a rudimentary grasp of the language. Nothing beats learning a language like full immersion.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I really wanna visit Spain now that I know a few people there and have a rudimentary grasp of the language. Nothing beats learning a language like full immersion.


 
Spain's pretty cool actually.

But I'll be damned if I don't get lost next time I'm there.

Streetnames change every 2 blocks or so where I was, it was so not cool when I walked off of my map.

Also, driving.

Also, all those poor people.

But, siestas.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Rednecks are the bane of america. Rednecks are the ones that wanted to change the history to fit their fucking bias. Rednecks are not awesome. If you think that the Blue Collar Comedy Tour shows what rednecks are then just scratch that from your mind right fucking now.


 
Actually, according to Jim Goad, "White trash" are the product of the Upper Class, which attempts to portray their poverty as being the result of poor lifestyle choices and self-imposed ignorance. He believes that "White Trash" have been purposely shunned by the system established in America as to develop a sort of perpetual scapegoat, much like how the Jews, Communists, and Gypsies were used as scapegoats in Nazi Germany, and much like how the Kulaks and Cossacks were despised within the Soviet Union.

Much like this, but involuntarily imposed upon them by the state: 
[yt]jNBNqUdqm1E[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Which province in Canada?


 Probably Saskatchewan or Ontario. A friend of mine lives in Saskatoon and it seems like a nice place. I like big cities. More chances of things to do.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd love to be able to move to England, Scotland, or Ireland, maybe Germany or Denmark, but I voted torn by indecision because I'd have to get rid of both my nice classic cars. :'( It'd be a bitch to get them imported and then impossible to get them MOT/Registered because they pollute like crazy.
Yeah, I'm a gearhead.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 22, 2010)

I live in the US, so I voted 'not going anywhere' to add some good American fairness to the poll.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 22, 2010)

The only places in Western PA (where I live) that's civilized in any way is Erie and Pittsburgh.  Not much else between there and State College.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 22, 2010)

lolamerica.

lolbritain, too, but it's home and whenever I imagine us being more like America, I sadfase. At least we don't have Armed Everybody and insane religious people with huge amounts of power and airtime.

 I'd say the Cool European countries (you know the ones) have it sorted and Belgium would be a great place to live.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Probably Saskatchewan or Ontario. A friend of mine lives in Saskatoon and it seems like a nice place. I like big cities. More chances of things to do.


 
Yeah, big cities are nice. The thing about big cities is that it gets me spending a lot of money because so many stores and places are walking distance xD 

The only thing I don't like about big cities is the crime and the people. People just aren't as nice in cities as they are in small towns and rural areas.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder why people are so high on Australia and Canada. I mean, Australia is a desert, and Canada is a freezing hell(up north). I wouldn't talk with a person that tells me every moring "Heylow Matey, Hoew Yow Dowin' Der'?" or... with a canadian. Candians have pancakes in their heads.
Well, those are the best options.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd rather help the country get back on its knees rather than desert it, thank you very much.  I'll only leave if Sarah Palin or Newt Gingrich becomes president (yeah, not likely), and even if that happens I'll still come back after the fact to vote again.  Please don't leave, people, YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU!


 
there is no changing this country, nor does it need anyone here.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanna see Ron Paul become president :V


----------



## Vo (Aug 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I wonder why people are so high on Australia and Canada. I mean, Australia is a desert, and Canada is a freezing hell(up north). I wouldn't talk with a person that tells me every moring "Heylow Matey, Hoew Yow Dowin' Der'?" or... with a canadian. Candians have pancakes in their heads.
> Well, those are the best options.


 
All my Canadian customers have been saying it's high-30s-40s C just like it is here in Texas.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 22, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This is my country, fucking dammit, and I'm not leaving just because the rest of you are idiots.


QFT.  I miss the "this" button.

I'll move out of the USA when I can afford to move to a future colony on Mars or floating in the clouds of Venus.  Until then, here is where I will remain.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 22, 2010)

I love the good ol' USA. if i were to live in a foreign country id join my fellow Irishmen and sunburn as one of them!


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to go to Canada.
No major problems I have with the U.S., I just like Canada.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 22, 2010)

Australia here, I'd like to visit the USA, Canada, Ireland and Scotland.

I suppose it'd be where you go in America that'd dictate your impression of the country, like any other country. I keep getting told to go to florida for my trip.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd go to the islands (or bahama's either one) where my family's from. I wouldnt 'live' there, but I'd like to be there for a few months, or just one year. :v As much as I hate florida, I couldnt bear leaving it forever. (and no I dont have anything against the US or anywhere else since my family's scattered across the world...just sayin)


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> Australia here, I'd like to visit the USA, Canada, Ireland and Scotland.
> 
> I suppose it'd be where you go in America that'd dictate your impression of the country, like any other country. I keep getting told to go to florida for my trip.


 Orlando is the only city worth it. Otherwise stay AWAY from the South unless it deals with nature hikes or something.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 22, 2010)

I am happy where I live.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Orlando is the only city worth it. Otherwise stay AWAY from the South unless it deals with nature hikes or something.


 
I dislike you're sweeping south generalizations to a degree.

Granted there's not much in my city for tourists to do (besides the cuisine, the fine art museum which occasionally has famous exhibits, and the fucking amazing natural science museum), but we're cool down here.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I dislike you're sweeping south generalizations to a degree. [...] we're cool down here.


 
no, we're not.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no, we're not.


 this. South sucks balls.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this. South sucks balls.


 
I think you'd love Michigan~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 23, 2010)

British Columbia, Canada easy...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

food is good in the south and six flags in atl is nice but other than that all i can think of is the drivers down here tend to be nicer thats about it


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Velystord said:


> ... drivers down here tend to be nicer ...


 
Not always. Houston has notoriously bad drivers.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't plan on it. There are all the little differences that I would probably have trouble adjusting to.  I'd like to visit overseas though.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

chattanooga everyone i come up to down town always waves the other person to go


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

if you like heat come to Arizona, we have some pretty nice scenery in the high country!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm sick of Florida and it's redneck, boring-ass, anti-social people.  Not all Floridians are like this of course.  Just most of the ones in my town.  And I'll admit, Downtown Ybor city is pretty cool.
> 
> But other than that, it sucks.  I'm staying in the U.S., and big cities are where it's at for me.


 

Ybor City?!
You live in Tampa or St. Pete?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm generally happy here. It'd take something pretty drastic to make me want to move.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Not always. Houston has notoriously bad drivers.


 Florida has the worst drivers in the US. That's why anyone's insurance skyrockets when they move down here.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Aug 23, 2010)

lols i just left


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I dislike you're sweeping south generalizations to a degree.
> 
> Granted there's not much in my city for tourists to do (besides the cuisine, the fine art museum which occasionally has famous exhibits, and the fucking amazing natural science museum), but we're cool down here.



Remember. 

Texas is not the South.

The South is pretty bad. But Texas isn't.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Florida has the worst drivers in the US. That's why anyone's insurance skyrockets when they move down here.


 
Definitely this. 

Used to live in Florida for 2 years, I was really young back then, can't really remember much about Florida, but I do remember how bad their drivers were.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 24, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Remember.
> 
> Texas is not the South.
> 
> The South is pretty bad. But Texas isn't.



But but...

We still got that 'southern hospitality' thing.

...Don't we?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But but...
> 
> We still got that 'southern hospitality' thing.
> 
> ...Don't we?


There's no such thing as "Southern Hospitality".
Even then I think Texas is more considered West than South...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 24, 2010)

Southern Hospitality (IMO) is when guys wear full suits on 110* days and drink whiskey and smoke cigars or pipes with friends while watching over their slaves working the tobacco fields.

</outdatedcalifornianpointofview>


----------



## Xenke (Aug 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> There's no such thing as "Southern Hospitality".


 
There totally is...

If you're white...

And not rich...

Edit: actually, if the host is black then switch white to black. Just an observation.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> There's no such thing as "Southern Hospitality".
> Even then I think Texas is more considered West than South...


 
Southern Hosptiality is one of the few Southern cultural traits Texas has.

And it exists.
You have missed out, then, over in Florida.
My cousins in a trailer, my cousins in bumfuck nowhere, and my cousins in the middle of the city all cook well, and alot, and are ready to welcome people to their home. Ultimately, my family does as well.

In gifting others, and treating them hospitably, you open the door for hospitable actions to come upon thyself.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There totally is...
> 
> If you're white...
> 
> ...


 
I'm white and not rich :<


JesusFish said:


> Southern Hosptiality is one of the few Southern cultural traits Texas has.
> 
> And it exists.
> You have missed out, then, over in Florida.
> ...


Fuck Florida.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm white and not rich :<
> 
> Fuck Florida.



Now we are beginning to reach a more valid conclusion.


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know, sort of. I think Wyoming would be good for me. No state income tax, full of mean old conservative doo doo heads, and decently paying jobs. Plus, there's no one anywhere so I could mow the lawn in the nude!

God Bless America, Every One.

I've been studying Dutch, though. It's a really ugly sounding language and I can't roll my g's very well. People who can purr would probably do good with this language. The Netherlands is a wonderland. I'll probably end up in New Zealand, though.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

Boom said:


> I don't know, sort of. I think Wyoming would be good for me. No state income tax, full of mean old conservative doo doo heads, and decently paying jobs. Plus, there's no one anywhere so I could mow the lawn in the nude!


 I don't think that's a wise decision. I mean your thingy is by a large piece of machinery with blades with no protection.


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't think that's a wise decision. I mean your thingy is by a large piece of machinery with blades with no protection.


 
I'm pretty sure if I got my crotch caught in a lawn mower, pants or no pants, the damage is going to be equally tremendous.
I think question number one is: "how did you get your junk caught in the lawn mower?"


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

Boom said:


> I'm pretty sure if I got my crotch caught in a lawn mower, pants or no pants, the damage is going to be equally tremendous.
> I think question number one is: "how did you get your junk caught in the lawn mower?"


 people will find a way. Also, there's gonna be grass and debris flying everywhere...unless you're on one of the riding types


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe not with a conventional push mower, but getting pegged in the junk by a piece of debris thrown up by a weedeater is a possibility. I know, I've had it happen. (Although the little rock thrown up pegged me in the face instead...)


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah man, let's move to like... another country or something.

Then realize how much of a shithole the rest of the world is and start saving up a ticket back to the US.


----------



## Kayze (Aug 24, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This is my country, fucking dammit, and I'm not  leaving just because the rest of you are idiots.


 This.


Random_Observer said:


> Yeah man, let's move to like... another country or something.
> 
> Then realize how much of a shithole the rest of the world is and start saving up a ticket back to the US.


 
Well, every place has it's own charm and they're not bad places. i'm fond of the US cause of opportunity and a greater amount of freedom.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 24, 2010)

I live in Australia and I am thinking abot moving to the US. =/
Im only 15 now though so idk. >.<


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

Kayze said:


> i'm fond of the US cause of opportunity and a greater amount of freedom.


  Most of Europe kicks our ass in this category. Define "freedom."


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

Boom said:


> Most of Europe kicks our ass in this category. Define "freedom."


 
Basic human rights, freedom of speech, etc. 

Last time I checked, there's a lot of countries in europe that has strict censorship/censorship laws. Some of these laws have an effect on the internet as well.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd only ever consider moving back to Australia, otherwise I don't have a reason to go anywhere else. All the computer industry is here it seems, whenever you buy quality hardware or software it was developed by a company in the USA. Maybe when I have more years of experience invested in my field can I feel safe moving around, but the rest of the world seems uncertain to me.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 24, 2010)

Boom said:


> Most of Europe kicks our ass in this category. Define "freedom."


 
You mean like the countries with mandatory conscription?

Or how about how the economy is plagued with more welfare leeches than ours?

Oh I know, you can go to the UK with all the newfangled draconian censorship laws.

I love how many people here are like "AMURKA IS T3H SUX NO CULTURE AND FAT PEOPLE LOL REST OF THE WORLD IS BETTER"

Most of the immigrants I've ever talked to in person say this is a much better place to live than where they grew up, and I'm not just talking from Mexico and other poor South American countries, I'm talking East/West European, Austrailian, and Asian here.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Basic human rights, freedom of speech, etc.
> 
> Last time I checked, there's a lot of countries in europe that has strict censorship/censorship laws. Some of these laws have an effect on the internet as well.


 
Yeah, those poor oppressed neo nazis/holocaust deniers. If only the rest of the world would embrace the rational concept that there's nothing wrong with not only living in a completely different dimension, but trying to purposely con others into believing it has a lick of truth to it.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You mean like the countries with mandatory conscription?
> 
> Or how about how the economy is plagued with more welfare leeches than ours?
> 
> ...


 
Oh God this. 

Finally, a sane person on here.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Most of the immigrants I've ever talked to in person say this is a much better place to live than where they grew up, and I'm not just talking from Mexico and other poor South American countries, I'm talking East/West European, Austrailian, and Asian here.


 This is why I'm skeptical to move back even to Australia, I know my mother to be terribly against the Australian health care system ever since the pain they put my grandmother through. It took them months to get to her for a gallbladder operation from what I've heard off of her, I'm sure if I asked she could tell me more things. After all, certainly she had good enough reasons to move us up to the US when I was a kid.

Actually I'm rather disappointed, I don't think I ever asked why we moved. But I fear asking her because Aussie women are crazy vicious and I get a feeling she'll sit me down and be in my face for half an hour about it.


----------



## Boom (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You mean like the countries with mandatory conscription?
> 
> Or how about how the economy is plagued with more welfare leeches than ours?
> 
> ...


 
Well, I didn't say that, but okay.
That's why I asked to define "freedom," because I didn't make any comment on freedom.  Employment opportunity is better in many European countries due to most countries having guaranteed freedom to higher education (some including specialized, technical), unemployment benefits making it easier to remain competitive while searching for work (as illegally employed US "interns" could attest), ability to transition and work in most European nations with moving expenses regularly guaranteed (EU or Schengengroup).

Regardless, dependent on pay bracket and country, your taxes can be much lower. I'm fairly sure income taxes in Switzerland max out for all people at what middle and lower class income taxes are for American. The Scandinavian nations have high taxation for the rich, but virtually none for the lower class. It offers better mobility and opportunity for better living standards for those that don't make very much money. 

"Better opportunity" in general, considering the rich remain a very small minority.  Conscription is hardly oppressive, in a number of nations it can be co-opted through office and paperwork, or other beneficial skills (as many military volunteers will tell you they've gained through specialization). Regardless, while all nations have standing armies, its a question of how often and at what scope they go to war.

A lot of my European friends like it here, but I've met a few who have come here and been really disheartened. "Here" represents so many different locations, though, and nobody can be blamed for that. Its like that in EU countries, as well, but getting trapped into employment is slightly more difficult with the benefits system.

Also: I don't regularly use hate speech, and while I don't care for the fact that violence in pornography, smearing of holy religious figures, and remarks intended to incite violence against groups of people is illegal, I can still see why it is. It's not high on a priority of freedoms like the freedom of higher education. That's why using "freedom" to engage a discussion is difficult.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> You mean like the countries with mandatory conscription?
> 
> Or how about how the economy is plagued with more welfare leeches than ours?
> 
> ...


 
if anything, get the hell out of america to escape the uptight conservatism that our nation constantly sucks off. nevermind that the country was founded on freemasons, america is run by rightwing christian radicals who think it's okay to sell homophobia, to sell racism and make it funny. to make it acceptable to insult someone for being gay, to look the other way when they see someone being beaten on the streets.

our police force is fucking disgusting. it's corrupt and nine times out of ten they think the badge they've got entitles them to be a pompous asshole. our government is even worse. this nation runs off blood. we wouldn't be half the country we were in the world if we didn't constantly tear others down and try to be better. always having to one up the other nations, america always has to be on top, giving it's leeches that we call "proud" a sense that all the other nations deserve what they get.

it's two years in and people are still angry about obama. they're not ready to have someone who actually thinks in the white house, they miss their conservative old bastards who decided war would be a great idea. we feed off the death of other countries. does it not bother you that our nation has made war out in a positive light, that we are encouraging support of murdering civilians in other countries. that we encourage racism, that we encourage homophobia?

this country enjoys the negative reputation it has gotten. it enjoys killing in the name of justice, in the name of the flag. the flag enough is reason to show that america is nothing but bowing to idols. we're taught to *pledge allegiance* to something that is not real...to devote our faith without reasonable thought that we are doing nothing but praising a fucking cloth on the wall. it means nothing anymore. justice is dead in this society, and that's why people don't like it here. because we've experienced injustice, because are not blind to the fact that this country is nothing that it says it is. that it is not land of the free. if it was, no one would have to wake up afraid that they might get hurt for being who they are.

censorship is but a minor price to pay for a more accepting society. i'd give my ability to look at and say what i want to know that i wasn't constantly living under baptist redneck radical and their bloodlust.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> if anything, get the hell out of america to escape the uptight conservatism that our nation constantly sucks off. nevermind that the country was founded on freemasons, america is run by rightwing christian radicals who think it's okay to sell homophobia, to sell racism and make it funny. to make it acceptable to insult someone for being gay, to look the other way when they see someone being beaten on the streets.
> 
> our police force is fucking disgusting. it's corrupt and nine times out of ten they think the badge they've got entitles them to be a pompous asshole. our government is even worse. this nation runs off blood. we wouldn't be half the country we were in the world if we didn't constantly tear others down and try to be better. always having to one up the other nations, america always has to be on top, giving it's leeches that we call "proud" a sense that all the other nations deserve what they get.
> 
> ...


 
Ouch. 

Your opinion, but I prefer to stick with the freedoms we have here. Sure, homophobia is a huge issue today, but it's getting a lot better now than it was years ago. 

And in my experience, the abusiveness of a police force vary by community. Ex; In my town, the police are very nice, fair and approachable, in Philadelphia, the police are abusive and sometimes aggressive. 

And my view about the war, we aren't killing civilians, not on purpose. Most people in Iran actually appreciate the help our soldiers are giving them. There are some douchebag soldiers who harass civilians, but eventually they get their asses fired and sent back.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Your opinion, but I prefer to stick with the freedoms we have here. Sure, homophobia is a huge issue today, but it's getting a lot better now than it was years ago.
> 
> ...


 
not much better. the only thing less common is just lynching and other hate crimes.

and i've yet to see a city or town where the cops aren't completely abusing powers they've got.

and yes, they kill civilians all the time. i don't think you realize how horrible some of the folks in the military are, and what they do. need i mention puppy toss? that guy's still in the military, i believe. or the folks that are over there raping and killing people because there's nothing to stop them. while we are at home and we know good people who want to join the military, but we aren't aware of the large amount of backwood "heroes" over there killing in the name of america.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

I was born and raised in this country and I love it.  I ain't gonna move out of it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not much better. the only thing less common is just lynching and other hate crimes.
> 
> and i've yet to see a city or town where the cops aren't completely abusing powers they've got.
> 
> and yes, they kill civilians all the time. i don't think you realize how horrible some of the folks in the military are, and what they do. need i mention puppy toss? that guy's still in the military, i believe. or the folks that are over there raping and killing people because there's nothing to stop them. while we are at home and we know good people who want to join the military, but we aren't aware of the large amount of backwood "heroes" over there killing in the name of america.


This. There are good soldiers. My dad was one and so was my grandfather. My grandfather is dead so I don't know how he was but my dad may be pretty conservative in his views he still uses his brain to think. He rants about how it pisses him off to no end when soldiers who are supposed to be fighting for the freedoms of our country simultaneously speak against them.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not much better. the only thing less common is just lynching and other hate crimes.


 
Lolno. Never seen a single Gay up here get beaten, some harassment, but it's all talk, no action. 

Idk, I'm assuming you live in the South, we don't really give a shit about Gays up in the North. 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> and i've yet to see a city or town where the cops aren't completely abusing powers they've got.


 
Again, assuming you live in the South, things are different up here. I've only seen an abusive cop once and that was in Philadelphia. 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> and  yes, they kill civilians all the time. i don't think you realize how  horrible some of the folks in the military are, and what they do. need i  mention puppy toss? that guy's still in the military, i believe. or the  folks that are over there raping and killing people because there's  nothing to stop them. while we are at home and we know good people who  want to join the military, but we aren't aware of the large amount of  backwood "heroes" over there killing in the name of america.


 
No, I heard that the puppy toss guy got discharged. Where the Hell did you hear that he's still in? 

And yes, there's some people out there killing civi's. Mostly by accident, rarely on purpose. People who did it on purpose I would say have gone insane by the shit they experienced, trust me, it's not pretty what some of these guys see. I'm pretty sure most of them get reported and discharged appropriately, I know people who are down there fighting, they saw soldiers being abusive towards civi's, they reported them and bam, they were discharged.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Lolno. Never seen a single Gay up here get beaten, some harassment, but it's all talk, no action.
> 
> Idk, I'm assuming you live in the South, we don't really give a shit about Gays up in the North.


 South but still happened http://www.pamshouseblend.com/diary/4618/
Michigan isn't south is it? http://www.towleroad.com/2009/08/michigan-teen-beaten-in-antigay-assault.html
New York http://ilga.org/ilga/en/article/m6V7ZTd1N1


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> and yes, they kill civilians all the time. i don't think you realize how horrible some of the folks in the military are, and what they do. need i mention puppy toss? that guy's still in the military, i believe. or the folks that are over there raping and killing people because there's nothing to stop them. while we are at home and we know good people who want to join the military, but we aren't aware of the large amount of backwood "heroes" over there killing in the name of america.


 
Besides the point that most all other previous posts of yours were either ignorant or just boldfaced lies. You fail to mention the second half of the 'hurr amuurkans kil civvies'.

I mean, let's just put aside the fact that what the Allies fight against are people who disguise themselves as civilians, and even *hide behind innocent civilians* to the point that the allies have to sit on their asses while being_ shot at_ and wait for the go ahead to fire back.

That is the kind of care and courtesy they are attempting to make in this war. That is the other side that you conveniently neglect to mention in your mindless ignorant bashing.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> South but still happened http://www.pamshouseblend.com/diary/4618/
> Michigan isn't south is it? http://www.towleroad.com/2009/08/michigan-teen-beaten-in-antigay-assault.html
> New York http://ilga.org/ilga/en/article/m6V7ZTd1N1


 
Shocking cases, never saw anything happen myself. There's a guy at my school who's openly Gay, a lot of kids in my school are complete homophobes, but surprisingly he's not dead yet.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Besides the point that most all other previous posts of yours were either ignorant or just boldfaced lies. You fail to mention the second half of the 'hurr amuurkans kil civvies'.
> 
> I mean, let's just put aside the fact that what the Allies fight against are people who disguise themselves as civilians, and even *hide behind innocent civilians* to the point that the allies have to sit on their asses while being_ shot at_ and wait for the go ahead to fire back.
> 
> That is the kind of care and courtesy they are attempting to make in this war. That is the other side that you conveniently neglect to mention in your mindless ignorant bashing.



THISx100 

Totally forgot about this one, thanks.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 25, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Besides the point that most all other previous posts of yours were either ignorant or just boldfaced lies. You fail to mention the second half of the 'hurr amuurkans kil civvies'.
> 
> I mean, let's just put aside the fact that what the Allies fight against are people who disguise themselves as civilians, and even *hide behind innocent civilians* to the point that the allies have to sit on their asses while being_ shot at_ and wait for the go ahead to fire back.
> 
> That is the kind of care and courtesy they are attempting to make in this war. That is the other side that you conveniently neglect to mention in your mindless ignorant bashing.


 
are you gonna give me logic on why i'm wrong or just call me ignorant? we can sling names all day, doesn't make me right or wrong. derp.

and no, you're completely ignoring how war works. we aren't just over there picking apples off a tree. this is not "oh, there's a terrorist, there's a civilian!" they kill what they see. you don't have time to take care not to hit anyone innocent. maybe they're not all out specifically to kill, but most of the folks going over there already are brainwashed to hate foreigners anyway.
might i just make the point that they are over killing people IN THEIR OWN COUNTRY. ever wonder why the US gets attacked? because they can't keep their damn noses out of other people's business. that's why.
i seem to have hit a nerve and, naturally, you're on the defensive. respond when you can say something besides calling me ignorant (twice).
sorry i actually think.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> South but still happened http://www.pamshouseblend.com/diary/4618/
> Michigan isn't south is it? http://www.towleroad.com/2009/08/michigan-teen-beaten-in-antigay-assault.html
> New York http://ilga.org/ilga/en/article/m6V7ZTd1N1


 I'd still say the north is more tolerant of it, and the US in general has become more accepting of it Of course unless you go to San Fransico, no where you may live will be completely friendly to gays due to everyday ignorance.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> are you gonna give me logic on why i'm wrong or just call me ignorant? we can sling names all day, doesn't make me right or wrong. derp.
> 
> and no, you're completely ignoring how war works. we aren't just over there picking apples off a tree. this is not "oh, there's a terrorist, there's a civilian!" they kill what they see. you don't have time to take care not to hit anyone innocent. maybe they're not all out specifically to kill, but most of the folks going over there already are brainwashed to hate foreigners anyway.
> might i just make the point that they are over killing people IN THEIR OWN COUNTRY. ever wonder why the US gets attacked? because they can't keep their damn noses out of other people's business. that's why.
> ...


 
He's not calling you ignorant, he's just telling you the truth. 

Look, this is an Urban war we are dealing with, be realistic, the civilians would be in just as much, if not in more danger than the soldiers who are fighting. War is not flowers and rainbows, people, even civilians, die. 

Also, where are your sources? Sounds like your pulling all of this shit out of your ass. I'm pretty sure we are not brainwashing our soldiers to hate foreigners, don't be silly. 

And another thing, do you actually know anyone who's fighting out there? If you don't, you really don't have a clue what goes on in there because the media overhypes things about the war way too much.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey - Americans are always welcomed up here - you folks are the fastest rising source of immigrants to Canada.   Fortunately... not too many are sneaking over the border (yet). 

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

In this thread
Log Cabins
With Republicans in them
naked and sweaty


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

We could do with more intelligent Americans over here. However, Britain does have its own problems and our Government is no better than the US.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2010)

Venezuela seems nice. Maybe Chile.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

anywhere that is allied with North korea ATM.
But i really want to live in the UK, mainly for airsoft but also for the cold climate.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> He's not calling you ignorant, he's just telling you the truth.
> 
> Look, this is an Urban war we are dealing with, be realistic, the civilians would be in just as much, if not in more danger than the soldiers who are fighting. War is not flowers and rainbows, people, even civilians, die.
> 
> ...


 
he called me ignorant twice, lol.

yea, that's my point. what are we doing over there, exactly? holding back some sort of tidal wave of terrorism that is just breaking the dams to gush over here and do...absolutely nothing? POINT MADE, USA. now you're just in overkill mode.

hahaha, okay. despite media, music, NEWSSSS telling us how horrible all those middle eastern countries are. christ, we have people thinking they're ALL a bunch of murderers and bomb-toters. it's provoked a stereotype that every middle eastern has a bomb up their ass pretty much. of COURSE our people are brainwashed into thinking foreigners are bad, it's what america wants. everyone outside of the US is the bad guy, including middle easterns WHO WE EXTORT FOR OIL. :V

i'm not pulling any facts out of my ass, i'm pulling them out of the book of obvious facts (look it up. it's at the library). you don't need to be profound in politics to understand what is happening. and yes, i do know folks fighting over there. and i know folks planning on going to war just to turn innocent middle easterns into target practice. THAT'S what we're doing.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> But i really want to live in the UK, mainly for airsoft but also for the cold climate.


 
The airsoft? Really?

I can understand the cold climate (even though it's more wet than just cold) but I don't quite understand the airsoft part.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yea, that's my point. what are we doing over there, exactly?


 
Well, right now we are just training Iraqi Troops, the last combat troops left Iraq August 19th. And the rest of the troops are supposed to leave around December. (Thank God this war is coming to a close.) 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> hahaha,  okay. despite media, music, NEWSSSS telling us how horrible all those  middle eastern countries are. christ, we have people thinking they're  ALL a bunch of murderers and bomb-toters. it's provoked a stereotype  that every middle eastern has a bomb up their ass pretty much. of COURSE  our people are brainwashed into thinking foreigners are bad, it's what  america wants. everyone outside of the US is the bad guy, including  middle easterns WHO WE EXTORT FOR OIL. :V



Ohhhhhh, I thought you were talking about brainwash within Military Barracks. Yeah, I agree with you, there's a lot of middle-eastern hate in the news. I fucking facepalm whenever I'm having a debate with someone and they say that we are on War with Muslims/Iraq/Islam. No, we are after Al-Qaeda here, who intend to commit terrorism in Iraq, and other countries throughout the world. 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm not pulling any  facts out of my ass, i'm pulling them out of the book of obvious facts  (look it up. it's at the library)



The book of Obvious facts? Looked it up, found nothing, very funny :I  



HarleyRoadkill said:


> and i know folks planning on going to war just to  turn innocent middle easterns into target practice. THAT'S what we're  doing.



Well, that's sad to hear, whoever they are, they aren't real soldiers. And they are probably gonna get discharged the first month they are there. 



Nyloc said:


> The airsoft? Really?
> 
> I can understand the cold climate (even though it's more wet than just cold) but I don't quite understand the airsoft part.


 
Airsoft is simply the best sport evar. 

/thread


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Airsoft is simply the best sport evar.
> 
> /thread



I can't argue with that, but why is the UK any better than the States for Airsoft?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I can't argue with that, but why is the UK any better than the States for Airsoft?


 
I dunno, heard they have some really good fields though.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> need i mention puppy toss? that guy's still in the military, i believe.


 http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/06/12/marine.puppy/index.html

He's not. (lolcnn)


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

Wohoo!  USA!







...might move to China sometime in the distant future.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> The airsoft? Really?
> 
> I can understand the cold climate (even though it's more wet than just cold) but I don't quite understand the airsoft part.


 
airsoft is better there than in the united states. There are more locations and less restrictions on rules in england, and most of the places they organize events at are abandoned buildings and forts. 
and from what it looks like people also call their hits. (youtube)


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah id like to go to England, i can see the motherland


----------



## Takun (Aug 26, 2010)

I am hoping to be in Canada within the next 2 years.  :3


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I went from Virginia to Az now i'm in Washington State. Soon I will be back in Arizona. 
I miss my kitty and falcon ^_^


----------



## Aleu (Aug 26, 2010)

Holsety said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/06/12/marine.puppy/index.html
> 
> He's not. (lolcnn)


 he threw a  puppy off a cliff? The fuck is WRONG with people?!


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 26, 2010)

Right after I got done wasting 1 hour every school day learning about american history and geography? Noooppeeee.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> he threw a  puppy off a cliff? The fuck is WRONG with people?!


 
Super old news. 

Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

If anywhere.  Up to Russia, I like the wide temperature ranges and I got a lot of friends who have already moved to Chekhov


----------



## Aleu (Aug 29, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Super old news.
> 
> Have you been living under a rock?


 Because it wasn't big news in my area means I was living under a rock. Super logical.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Because it wasn't big news in my area means I was living under a rock. Super logical.


 
it was national news. don't get so defensive.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 30, 2010)

I like where I'm at. The winters are cold, but the summers are awesome, and we're nowhere near an ocean so we don't have to worry about dem hurricanes. Ideally I'd like to go to college in Boston, if I ever finish that damn application and come up with the scholarships, but unless it turns out I really love it there, afterwards I'd like to come back here.
What I'd rather do is become one of those uber-rich people who can afford to have vacation houses in all kinds of places, and I'll get one in like... Japan, Iceland, Australia, England... And I'll just switch around every couple months or so.  It could happen.


----------



## Luca (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think I would mind Canada at all. Living that close to the border has almost rubbed off on me. Plus I already love hockey more than any other sport. But my parents actually are considering Australia... I'm unsure about that.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> want to move out of the fucking USA? And to where?


 
Sydney, Brisbane, Cairns are top of my list, Wellington, and Auckland make the cut too.


----------

